# Spud - 6 year old Whippet - dog and child friendly



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Spud is a very handsome 6 year old Whippet boy. He has been handed into us as he was having separation issues. Spud has improved since being with his fosterer and he can now happily be left for reasonable periods of time.





































Spud is good with dogs and adores children but doesn't like cats.

When on lead, he tends to pull as well as bark and lunge toward other dogs. With positive training methods and consistency, this could be sorted. Off lead Spud is excellent with other dogs and has good recall.

He really is a lovely boy who is very gentle, affectionate and sweet.

He has been vaccinated and castrated.

Spud is looking for a loving and active home.

He is currently on foster in Berkshire but we home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Spud, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Spud has been with me since Sunday and I have to say that we've had none of the chaos that usually happens when a new foster dog arrives.

This chap is very quiet and unassuming. Hes very shy and still wary of my two girls who tend to get a little bossy (typical women). They all eat together with no food possession issues. He loves to sit in the garden and listen to the children playing next door and is very happy when they lean over to make a fuss of him.

He prefers to stay downstairs and as I work upstairs I dont see much of him through the day. Hes happy to stay downstairs to sleep at night as well. He asked to go out last night at 2pm by barking and the day before he came upstairs at 6am and stood next to the bed asking to go out.

As I havent had him too long, Im still walking him on a long lead with a harness on. He doesnt pull and usually walks beside me, but has the option to go off if he wants. He does bark at other dogs when on a short lead, this seems to be out of fear more than aggression and is happy to greet other dogs when hes on along lead. I will start to work on his confidence and hopefully this will help. With the harness he does not lunge at all.

I havent seen any separation anxiety issues and keep popping in and out of the house to see if this happens. He does chase cats, but its more of a pack issue with my two enjoying a good bark at them in the garden as well.

Of course it is still early days, but I think this chap is pretty bullet proof and would fit in happily with any home.

Please see below for some photos taken today as you can see he is a very handsome lad.


























and sunbathing after our walk


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Spud has been with me two weeks now. The reason we went quiet is due to him contracting Kennel Cough and then my Terrier getting it also. As she has been vaccinated it wasnt as bad as Spuds. He is now on the mend and back out walking with us and enjoying life again.

I must say that he is honestly a pleasure to have in the house and seems to be besotted with my teenage daughter and waits for her to get home, sits on her bed with her and looks out the window. I know he does this as I see the nose prints on her window!

Out walking he does bark at other dogs, but it seems to be more the dogs that rush up to you or in your face rather than the dogs whos owners are in control. If you stand and speak to someone with a dog, he seems to get used to it and there are no problems at all. I still walk him on a 15ft lead so I cant say how he would be off lead with another dog.

I have started to take him off lead on and practicing his recall when we walk on our own, he loves cheese! Unfortunately my two dogs are hunters and disappear for hours, I wouldnt trust Spud yet to know where I am and come back to my call. I dont think this would be an issue with another dog that walks with its owners as Spud will follow the pack not lead on his own, hes not brave enough.

I see no indication of separation anxiety at all. We went shopping and out for lunch on Saturday, they were on their own for 3.5 hours with no issues.

Spuds funnies: 
	He doesnt like post or papers coming through the door so beware if its something important!
	He only drinks water outside?
	He doesnt do his business out walking, but waits until he gets home to do it in the garden
	He curls up so small on the sofa you would think he was a little dog
	He happily plays ball on his own in the garden
	He loves cheese

He really deserves his forever home and would be a wonderful family member and a pleasure to have in your home.

Spud's in love


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Spud is reserved


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Spud went to his new home on Friday. Good luck lovely boy


----------

